# Throwing a castnet from a Kayak (VIDEO)



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

not watchin the video, If I flip a booger from a yak I take a bath!
js


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

You are a stud.

A 12fter sitting down with almost perfect opening..NICE


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Rob, that is a thing of beauty. Nicely done.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have thrown my 10' radius net from the kayak but I usually have to get up on my knees for that. My question is how to get up to where the bait is and still have time to get ready to throw? I have to get the net half loaded then paddle toward the school and drift while finish prepping the net to throw and pray they don't change course.


----------

